# [SOLVED] Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, here's the problem:

Lost Planet crashes on startup, on both DX9 and DX10 modes in Windows 7 x64.

I've tried compatibility modes for Vista, SP1, and SP2. None worked.

It installed fine, and the first time I started it, the Setup of a Live account worked fine as well, but when the actual game was about to load it just crashed.

Its a legit copy, I bought it on discount at MindGames


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*

Hey mate,

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

Have a look through that thread first of all.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*

Hello,
after following the thread above,
could you please post your full PC Specs
also make sure to update your directx 9.0 C to the latest version (from my sig) also update your video card drivers


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*

Damn, I totally forgot specs. Sorry.

Phenom 2 X3 3.0 GHZ (stable OC, I've run many Prime95 tests, BIOS overclock)
3GB DDR2 CAS 4 RAM 800mhz (OC as well, run metest86 testsas well)
Radeon 4850 1GB
2 256GB Hard drives in RAID0, stripe
600W PSU, can't remember brand, but I specifically bought a good one, I know that with PSU's, there's no skimping on price.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*



GetOutOfBox said:


> Damn, I totally forgot specs. Sorry.
> 
> Phenom 2 X3 3.0 GHZ (stable OC, I've run many Prime95 tests, BIOS overclock)
> 3GB DDR2 CAS 4 RAM 800mhz (OC as well, run metest86 testsas well)
> ...


First, try what Redeye said. Then, can you open up the side of your computer to get the brand of your PSU?


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Lost Planet isn't working on Windows 7 x64*

I just got it working today, apperently windows 7 had taken read rights away from me for its program files folder for some retarded reason.

Its not a virus, I ran a scan last night with NOD32.

So what I did was take ownership of the folder and then set the rights on the folder to Full Control for my account.

Thanks for all the help anyways guys!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you solved it mate and thanks for marking it so.

Windows 7 is a very good OS but it still can act wierd lol.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------

